# best concert you ever attended



## Rossi46

what was the best concert you ever went and why?

I'll start. BB King live at the Fox Theatre in Detroit for New Years Eve 8-9 years ago. I took my girlfriend who is now my wife and not very well rounded in music. She's into hiphop mostly. Anyways I got us tickets and we got all done up and went to the concert. The theatre was beautiful, and there were pimps and hoes and slicksters and everything, is was great. There was a dude with the fanciest fur coat you could ever imagine, and his chick had red shoes, red stockings, red dress, red blouse, red coat, red scarf and a red hat. Oh and I was a white guy from Windsor. During the show everybody was hootin and hollering and dancing in the isles, we had so much fun, and I couldn't imagine watching BB King in any other setting. She still doesn't listen to the blues, but she does still call that her favourite concert too. It set the tone for our relationship, which is still going strong 9 years later.

So let's hear your stories.


----------



## Rugburn

Hmmm....great thread. I have a hard time picking a favorite at the best of times, regardless of what it is. Sonny Rollins at Place des Arts in Montreal was a very special show. Probably the most passionate and inspiring show I've seen was Neil Young and the Bluenotes Aug. 18,1988 Exhibition Place. He played so well it shattered my preconceptions about what he was and meant to me as an artist....in one show!!. 

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Robert1950

Not so much as it was a great concert, you could barely hear the music due to the prepubescent orgasmic screaming, but that it was a great experience,... The Beatles, Maple Leaf Gardens, Aug, 1965.

As far as best concert - Johnny Winter, Feb, 1970, London Gardens, London, Ontario. My GAWD! He was perfect. He ripped the place to shreds.


----------



## Diablo

Hmmm...like many things, probably my first... Saga in '82 at MLG. great show, great music.
Later it would have been Queensryche Empire tour. Again, very musical.
In terms of just an all out good time, had to be either Kiss at MLG or Stryper (with guest appearance by Rob Halford) at Rock and Roll Heaven, Toronto.

Most Disappointing- metallica at copps coliseum, and the Stones at the ACC. 2 bands that had a lot of hype, but made very little effort (other than in getting blitzed out of their minds before the show).

Show with the coolest vibe- Kermit Ruffins at Vaughns in New Orleans. Cool jazz house band that actually has a BBQ cooking on the stage during their set, and at intermission invites everyone up to the stage to help themselves.


----------



## zontar

Both times I saw BB King were excellent concerts--but the second time was better-he was really on that night & he just went for it. Maybe it was because we had seats so close to the stage that time and the first time I was in the second balcony? I don't know.

But also Joe Satriani on the Flying in a Blue Dream tour with Stu Hamm and Jonathan Mover was incredible--I either wanted to go home & practice or go home & throw out all my gear. I opted for practice.

And Rainbow on the Difficult to Cure tour was incredible as well--Ritchie Blackmore was really on that night.

There have been others--I don't go to concerts too much anymore--they've become too expensive.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Hands down...Stevie Ray Vaughan in 1988 (I'm pretty sure). It was the In Step tour. I saw him at the Aitken Centre in Fredericton New Brunswick. Absolutely incredible. Stray Cats opened and were pretty good but SRV was unreal.

Second best was BB King at the Orpheum Theatre in Vancouver. It was like sitting around with a cool grandpa, telling stories and playing great music. It was awesome.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Man. so many....but the one with the most influence on me had to be the Festival Express concert at CNE in 1970. We camped out right in front of the stage for two days and saw Janis Joplin, The Band, The Dead, Delaney & Bonnie, Buddy Guy *(simply incredible), Mountain, Sha Na Na, Alvin Lee with 10 Years After, Flying Burrito Bros, SeaTrain and I can't remember who else. I feel so fortunate to have seen Janis before she left us.


----------



## lyric girl

By far, David Bowie with NIN opening in September 1994 SkyDome. 

Close second, REM, Boston, MA June 13, 2008


----------



## Milkman

It would have to be either Rush, Supertramp or Yes. I've seen Rush probably ten times and Supertramp three times so I can't remember which specific concert, but I think Rush's "Fly by Night" tour was very exciting at the time.


Seeing Steve Howe play "The Clap" in Yes' Tormato tour was also memorable.


----------



## Starbuck

I've seen prettymuch every band on my list, but for vibe and just all out ear to ear grin was Tom Petty.. It's nice to see a band that digs it and is really enjoying themselves too. That was 2000 at Molson Amphitheater. AC/DC this past Jan was pretty great too.

Biggest Dissapointment? Metallica at Rogers Center St Anger tour. Brutal!

The only one left that I haven't seen is Rush. DH has seen them many, many times and is put off by what it costs these days. Maybe next time! (although the Snakes and Arrows BD is well worth the $$$$)


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


> It would have to be either Rush, Supertramp or Yes. I've seen Rush probably ten times and Supertramp three times so I can't remember which specific concert, but I think Rush's "Fly by Night" tour was very exciting at the time.
> 
> 
> Seeing Steve Howe play "The Clap" in Yes' Tormato tour was also memorable.



I saw Rush at BCI in Brantford in 1973. Was a great concert from what I can remember.


----------



## simescan

Alice Cooper at Varsity Stadium 197? pops to mind, but for some reason, Blue Rodeo played at Capitol Theater in North Bay and put on a super show and that's the one that stays etched in my mind....


----------



## Guest

1976 - Kiss (my first concert) 
1979 - Rolling Stones, benefit for the blind, Oshawa
(met Mick and John Belushi)
1979 - Canadian Music Festival featuring Aerosmith, 
Ted Nugent, Johnny Winter, Ramones, Goddo and others 
(10 bands, can't remember them all).
1981 - Blizzard of Ozz (with Randy)
1986 - Metallica (with Cliff Burton) opening for Ozzy


----------



## bobb

Cream. Opening act was Taste featuring Rory Gallagher.


----------



## gtrguy

Diablo said:


> Later it would have been Queensryche Empire tour.


The show I saw on that tour would definitely be one of, if not the best show I've seen. Sound on the particular night I saw them was excellent and the band was in top form. What I found cool is that although Empire was the current release they actually played the entire Mindcrime album (plus some highlights from Empire) with a fantastic interactive multimedia concept. It was great- their new found mainstream success gave them the resources to do what they really wanted. Shows from this tour ended up being released as the 'Livecrime" DVD box set. It still stands as a mindblowing concert for me.

gtrguy


----------



## bryguy9

Best concert Musically, and Coolest story: Roger Waters in Toronto, two years ago.

My wife is a huge Pink Floyd fan and said to me, I'd go just about anywhere to seem them. So I looked online and found out he was in Toronto the next day! Looked for tickets and found some on Ebay, on the Floor centre. It was an unbelievable show.

Best Showmanship: Rick Springfield, House of Blues, Dallas Texas.

We were in Dallas on our guys weekend trip to see the Cowboys play. Walking down the street after a few pops and his name was on the Marquis for the House of Blues. Walked right in, and saw a fantastic show. You don't have to like the music, but the man is 60 years old and gives it 110%. That and there were us three guys, and a bar full of yearning female fans...

Loudest show: Motorhead, at the Docks in Toronto. I didn't think I was ever going to hear again. Motorhead is not an indoor band. Lemmy says, 'we're going to play a slow song for you now' and then they launch into Overkill at doubletime.

B:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## warden602

bobb said:


> Cream. Opening act was Taste featuring Rory Gallagher.


:bow::bow::bow::bow:

I only wish I was old enough to have seen Cream... or rich enough to have gotten tickets for the reunion shows. 

Even though I was in the front row for Clapton's show at the Molson Amphitheater last year, I'd have to say the 2004 show at the ACC was my favourite where he jammed on Sunshine of Your Love and Got My Mojo Workin' with Robert Randolph. 

And close second was Mark Knopfler at Massey Hall during the Sailing to Philadelphia tour, because it was Massey Hall and the sound was beautiful. That and the cool slide blues rendition of Money For Nothing - too bad that didn't make it onto the CBC broadcast of the show!


----------



## aC2rs

laristotle said:


> 1979 - Canadian Music Festival featuring Aerosmith,
> Ted Nugent, Johnny Winter, Ramones, Goddo and others
> (10 bands, can't remember them all).


Add Nazareth to that list :rockon2:

I was at that concert as well, an incredible lineup of bands!


----------



## Guest

Bruce Cockburn, Sudbury, '89. Five pot lamps, one jazz drummer, one Chapman Stick player, absolutely priceless. I was shopping for an oak dining room table in a local furniture store that evening when the sales clerk suddenly handed me two tickets to a show that was starting in five minutes several blocks away. We walked in sat down and became instant Bruce C. fans. I hear he's one of EVH's favorite players, go figure.kksjur


----------



## Tarl

George Thorogood and the Delaware Destroyers at the Civic centre in Ottawa. I believe it was 1977 or 78. Sat in the front row with 3 wineskins full of bourbin, scotch and beer (and some stuff from Thailand), they played for over 3 hours straight.......just a big party. Oh to be young ,stupid and full of that energy again.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mrmatt1972

Rush on the Presto tour, The Hip opened!

My first big concert.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Starbuck said:


> I've seen prettymuch every band on my list, but for vibe and just all out ear to ear grin was Tom Petty.. It's nice to see a band that digs it and is really enjoying themselves too.


I saw Petty finally last summer and it was pretty amazing.

One of the BEST shows that sticks out in my mind is the double bill of Danko Jones and Andrew WK. I'm a huge Danko fan, but I wasn't too keen on Andrew WK. About a minute into their set I was converted. It was the most chaotic, crazy thing I'd ever seen, but it was all this incredibly positive energy. Andrew WK told the club he didn't want any security guys at the front of the stage. Fans would periodically climb up during the set to stage dive, but before they would Andrew WK would run up and give them a hug, then keep singing with his arm around the fan. There was one point where a fan got Andrew WK up on his shoulders and Andrew just kept singing while the guy carried him around. It was insanity, but it was incredibly fun to watch.

Garbage was also incredibly good. 

One that shocked the crap out of me was over 10 years ago I got roped into seeing Alanis Morrisette at the now gone Winnipeg Arena. She completely blew me away! Heavier than I expected, but what an incredible voice!

The Rolling Stones in Regina in Oct 2006 was a really really amazing show!

Aaand, finally, one of the best live bands around is a little known group out of Toronto called Small Sins. They are FAN-TASTIC live!


----------



## mhammer

Most pivotal concert for me was sneaking in to see Rahsaan Roland Kirk at Carleton Univ in 1965 or 66. I had no idea music could be like that. I went to see him again in 1973 or so at the Esquire Show Bar in Montreal, and ambled up to speak to him between sets. I mentioned a song I remembered him playing as a youth, and while I couldn't remember how it went, I remembered it was beautiful. He was gracious and thanked me. When he went back up on stage for the next set, he asked the audience for requests. They shouted out the names of a bunch of tunes he was noted for at the time, and then he started playing the one I had mentioned to him. I wished he would have been able to see the look on my face.

The Dictators, featuring Handsome Dick Manitoba, put on as fine a display of what a Les Paul and Marshall were made for, at the late lamented El Mocambo in 1976 or so, as any show I've ever seen. From Dick starting by mumbling "What kind of farkakteh mic is this?" to the last power chord, it never let up.

James Brown in 1980 in Toronto had me drenched in sweat. Honest to God, I don't think there was a single spot left to absorb sweat anywhere on my clothing.

I was a huge fan of Quebec cult band L'Infonie in the 70's and must have seen them 9 times, with band sizes varying from 9 to a peak of 22. They were *always* brilliant. Always. One of my favourite concerts of theirs was at Terre des Hommes in Montreal, and ended with them playing Terry Riley's meditative piece "In C" ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Riley ) for some 45 minutes. The light show and music was mind-boggling but better yet was that the 9-piece horn section meandered around the audience handing out sparklers while they played. It was as close to LSD as I've ever gotten in my life.

I got to see Joplin with the Full Tilt Boogie Band, the Who just after "Sell Out" was released, B.B. King just after "Thrill is Gone" was released, Peter Frampton while he was talk-boxing around North America in the wake of the "Live" album, the Allman Brothers with Duane and Dickie, Chicago Transit Authority before they became Chicago, the first Mahavishnu Orchestra with Jan Hammer, Billy Cobham and Jerry Goodman, Miles Davis around the time that "On the Corner" came out, Bruce Springsteen on the "Born to Run" and "River" tours, and saw The Mothers of Invention five times the weekend of Woodstock. Joplin's show featured what seemed like a 20-minute version of "Try", and Springsteen's was exhausting but left me with the memory of a cover of Manfred Mann's "Pretty Flamingo". All great shows, though.


----------



## Rumble_b

For me it had to be when I saw Blue Rodeo a few years ago or any time I've seen the Foo Fighters. Blue Rodeo were so perfect, it was amazing. The Foo Fighters always sound good but the energy in their shows is just over the top.


----------



## bolero

Grady/Gordie Johnson at Grossman's Tavern, a few years ago....before they formed the new band; he had the guitar player from Chris Robinson's band sitting in, as well as Mr Chill from the Big Sugar days


small club, minimal PA support, cranked amps, great sound, and a killer atmosphere....where you didn't have to drink shitty beer from sponsors and you can hear conversation & glasses chinking in teh background

also Roger Waters is killer any time I've seen him live

The Musical Box at Massey Hall were an amazing Gabriel-era Genesis tribute band, unbelievable.

http://www.themusicalbox.net/


----------



## puckhead

I tend to prefer smaller shows to arenas, so some of my faves were:

*Smashing Pumpins *and *Screaming Trees *in the very early 90s within a week of each other, in a bar (86 Street) with maybe 200 folks at each show.

*Tragically Hip* at the Commodore Ballroom on one of their first tours out west.

*Twilight Singers* at some bar in Seattle. Mark Lanegan was the special guest, so that was kind of the birth of the Gutter Twins.

*Joe Satriani* at the Commodore. was able to get up to around row three for the show. what a magician. 

*Jerry Cantrell* at the Commodore, shortly after Layne died. He did some AIC songs - it was an incredibly emotinal show.

*Billy Bragg *at some cathedral in Vancouver. somehow got seats in the first pew. Just Billy and his guitar. amazing performer.

*Johnette Napolitano *(concrete blonde) at Richards on Richards. Just her and an accoustic. her voice gives me chills up my spine.

*Chris Cornell* at one of the casino lounges. what unbelievable pipes. Has a very strong backing band too, they look like they are having a lot of fun.


a couple of larger shows:

"Monsters of Rock" in 1988 or 89 - *Van Halen, Scorpions, Metallica*, and a couple of others (Kingdom Come and Dokken). 9 hours on the floor. (thank you, anonymous rocker chick!)

*Black Sabbath *at the Key Arena in Seattle. At that point they were near 60, and they absolutely blew the doors off of the place.

/sorry for rambling.


----------



## Phatchrisrules

The Foo Fighters at the ACC in March of last year. They were fantastic, loads of energy, Dave hit all the notes vocally and musically. They were really funny and just very entertaining to watch. 

A very close second was R.E.M. last June at the Molson Amphitheatre. They were very tight musically...maybe even sounded better than the Foo's overall but they didn't have the stage presence of the Foo Fighters so that is why they are slightly lower for me.


----------



## Rumble_b

Phatchrisrules said:


> The Foo Fighters at the ACC in March of last year. They were fantastic, loads of energy, Dave hit all the notes vocally and musically. They were really funny and just very entertaining to watch.


Loved every second of that concert. :rockon2:


----------



## mhammer

Powdered Toast Man said:


> 7...I wasn't too keen on Andrew WK. About a minute into their set I was converted. It was the most chaotic, crazy thing I'd ever seen, but it was all this incredibly positive energy. Andrew WK told the club he didn't want any security guys at the front of the stage. Fans would periodically climb up during the set to stage dive, but before they would Andrew WK would run up and give them a hug, then keep singing with his arm around the fan. There was one point where a fan got Andrew WK up on his shoulders and Andrew just kept singing while the guy carried him around. It was insanity, but it was incredibly fun to watch.


Never seen him live in person, but I've seen him on TV several times, and he's always a lot of fun...and a lot of hair.:smile:


----------



## faracaster

I have to go by the decade (yes I'm that old kids)

60's........*Jimi Hendrix*, Maple Leaf Gardens spring of 1969. My *FIRST* concert !!! I was in grade 8. Can you imagine parents of a kid in grade 8 living in the way out 'burbs, allowing their kid to go on the public transport, at night, without any older supervision, to a concert in downtown Toronto in this day and age??? How times have changed. 

70's......*Emerson Lake and Palmer* Maple Leaf Gardens Brain Salad Surgery tour

80's......*Prince* ....Purple Rain tour..... again at MLG

90's......tie, *Little Village* (Massey Hall) and *Ry Cooder with David **Lindley* (Harbourfront) *Jeff Beck* with Stevie Ray Vaughn and Jeff Healy (Skydome)

2000's........*Joni Mitchell* (Maple Leaf Gardens with Bob Dylan) *Allison* *Krauss and Robert Plant*.......just last summer. Along with any *Jeff Beck* show I've seen this decade and *CREAM* (Royal Albert Hall 2005)


honourable mentions.....*Yes *(Close To the Edge Tour), *Jethro Tull* (Thick As A Brick and several other tours), *Gentle Giant* (Massey Hall opening for Wishbone Ash), *Buddy Guy* (Albert's Hall Toronto) *Bob Berg* (Bamboo club), *Tony Williams* (Bamboo Club) *Santana* (Massey Hall 1970) *Johnny Winter And* (with Rick Derringer at MLG, Winterpop New Years Eve 1971) *Humble Pie* (Beggars Banquet 1972 at some stadium in the west end of Toronto) and many more I can't think of right now.

Cheers
pete


----------



## Diablo

Good points about Foo fighters. I love the energy and attitude they have. Almost a throwback to a prior era when bands put a LOT of thought and energy into their shows, loved playing live, and it showed. 
I personally dont think many of todays bands do that anymore. Everyone just stands around looking intense, brooding and cool, with a bit of "I dont really wanna be here, but I'm doing it for YOU".


----------



## edward

Over the past thirty five years or so I've seen just about everyone you can name but two shows that blew me away last summer were from a couple of the "old guys" - Steve Winwood and Peter Frampton. Both played outdoors at Empire Square in Belleville, Ontario. Both absolutely electric. If you haven't seen Frampton since the "Comes Alive" days, see him if you get the chance. He is probably one of the more overlooked guitarists around. Does an amazing instrumental version of Black Hole Sun. Winwood was also great, energetic and talented with an amazing catalogue to pull from.


----------



## Beatles

Probably the most memorable one for me was my first concert at Maple Leaf Gardens, Sept '66. This was the line up:

Big Town Boys
The Last Words
Bob Kris & Imperials
The Secrets
Little Caesar & The Consuls
Paupers
Spasstiks
Luke & The Apostles
Susan Taylor & Paytons
The Trip
Rising Suns
Roy Kenner and the Associates
Ugly Ducklings
Stitch In Tyme

I was so green to the concert scene that I wore a jacket and tie. Some jerk behind me dropped a cigarette but on the back of my jacket and burned a hole in it. My mother was pissed, cause she thought I was smoking.


----------



## Big_Daddy

I have to add this one to the list.....

I was gigging around Austin in '81 and, on a night off, was prowling around the clubs on 6th St, when I heard someone just rippin' a version of Voodoo Chile. I walked in the open front door of the bar and six feet to my left was SRV and Double Trouble. I had heard rumours of this guy around town and he blew me away. I just sat there all night about 20 feet from the stage in drunken amazement. Man, the boy could play.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Starbuck

:smile:


Beatles said:


> Probably the most memorable one for me was my first concert at Maple Leaf Gardens, Sept '66. This was the line up:
> 
> Big Town Boys
> The Last Words
> Bob Kris & Imperials
> The Secrets
> Little Caesar & The Consuls
> Paupers
> Spasstiks
> Luke & The Apostles
> Susan Taylor & Paytons
> The Trip
> Rising Suns
> Roy Kenner and the Associates
> Ugly Ducklings
> Stitch In Tyme
> 
> I was so green to the concert scene that I wore a jacket and tie. Some jerk behind me dropped a cigarette but on the back of my jacket and burned a hole in it. My mother was pissed, cause she thought I was smoking.



So... this was an all day thing? Or they all used each others stuff and palyed for 10 minutes? I'm not trying to be goofy, I'd really like to know how that worked!


----------



## Beatles

Starbuck said:


> :smile:
> 
> So... this was an all day thing? Or they all used each others stuff and palyed for 10 minutes? I'm not trying to be goofy, I'd really like to know how that worked!


Yes it was an all day thing. It started at 9 in the morning and ended around 10 at night I believe. (I was only 13 at the time). The bands would tear down and set up for each act. And you are not sounding goofy SB. :smile:


----------



## gurianguy

The best for me was The Doors at Winterland in San Francisco, Feb, 1970. Also on the same bill, Cold Blood, Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen, and Doug Kershaw with lights by Holy See.

I was living in Berkely. Took a major dose of acid, rolled some j's and had my roomate drop me at the freeway on ramp off University Ave. Hitched to the city, took a bus to a few blocks from Winterland. By this time, i could barely function, but the concert was amazing. I have seen lots of big acts, with major stage presence, but no one compared to Jim Morrison. That includes Janis and Mick)

On the way home I turned down one ride with a Hell's Angel in a VW bug (in full colours), because he wanted to stop at a party in Oakland before going on to Berkeley. I figured I had already had a pretty full evening.

Honorable Mentions: Cream (1968 & 2005), Rod Stewart with the Small Faces, Festival Express in Calgary, The Rolling Stones(3X)

Craig


----------



## mhammer

Now THOSE were the days. Pretty broad spread of music there: cajun, rockabilly, Memphis soul, and whatever the heck The Doors were. All on the same bill, and nobody blinked an eye.

As for the all-day MLG things, didn't Luke & the Apostles become Kensington Market eventually? Roy Kenner became part of the James Gang, right? The Big Town Boys I seem to remember from CBC's Music Hop, and Stitch in Tyme had one radio hit that I can vaguely remember....aaaaaand a quick google search confirms what I sort of remembered; they did a cover of the Beatles "Got to Get You Into My Life". Ugly Ducklings I remember from their single "Nothing" - one of the great garage rock tunes of Canadian pop, right up there with "1, 2, 5" by The Haunted.

I went to see The Paupers during Expo 67. They were pretty cool. One of the guitar players had a Tele that was so microphonic he could whistle into it and make sounds. I think I still have my single of "Magic People".


----------



## bscott

The Who - in Kingston, ON, 67 - the Cobwebs and Strange tour, McKenna Mendelson Mainline - Carleton Univ - early 70's. McKenna could wail on the guitar - one of the most underrated players, Al Jarreau - Barbados Jazz festival - 96 - he had the Earth, Wind and Fire rhythm section backing him up - absolutely amazing, astounding, etc.

I have seen lots of bands over the years but these are standouts.

Brian


----------



## tomyam

U2 Vertigo tour. It was just awesome.
Worth paying $$$ for that kind of show. Also G3 and Dream Theater 20th anniv tour was awesome. I can't wait till september...U2 is coming to RC!!!


----------



## mhammer

bscott said:


> McKenna Mendelson Mainline - Carleton Univ - early 70's. McKenna could wail on the guitar - one of the most underrated players


I saw them in Ottawa at the Civic centre, opening up for someone. Might have been Zappa. They were pretty dang hot.


----------



## avalancheMM

Tough decision... BB King has been pretty fantastic every one of the dozen times I've seen him, a couple of off nights, but overall, really something. The first time I saw him was I think in '95 in Calgary when he still toured with two drummers - amazing! A very close second was Dweezil in Calgary a couple of years ago, we sat just in front of the board, and numerous times my drummer and I looked at each completely speechless. He played pretty close to 3 hours, no breaks, no mistakes, and truly paid his dad a nod of respect. Wow!

Regards


----------



## Corrode

Clapton, The White Stripes, Incubus.

Nothing better than a concert that is nothing like the albums.


----------



## bscott

mhammer said:


> I saw them in Ottawa at the Civic centre, opening up for someone. Might have been Zappa. They were pretty dang hot.


The only time I remember Zappa being in Ottawa was at the Arts Centre. Had front row seats.

I do remember a friend telling me about MMM opening for Roxy Music though. Might that be the concert you remember??


----------



## mhammer

Nope, I would've remembered seeing Roxy. There are only 4 concerts I ever remember attending at the Civic Centre:

1) The Beach Boys, with Threes A Crowd (featuring a young Bruce Cockburn on Tele) and one other act (possibly the Box Tops with Alex Chilton) opening for them.

2) The Who, with the Troggs and Ohio Express opening for them

3) Flo and Eddie-era Mothers of Invention (no recollection of who might have opened for them)

4) Black Sabbath, with Yes and Alice Cooper opening for them (I left after Yes)

So, it might have been for Zappa, simply by default. This is all darn near 40 years ago anyway, so recall is a little cloudy.....with the exception of how unbelievably funky the Box Tops' version of "Soulfinger" was, the matching off-white outfit (frilly shirt and bell-bottoms) and Strat (white body, white pickguard, white pîckups) that Townshend had (a portion of which landed in the hands of a buddy), and how much I couldn't wait to get away from Black Sabbath.


----------



## snacker

best all around rock show
NIN - 2008 - hamilton

best rock show (from a musical standpoint)
Wilco - Massey Hall - 2007

best live music performance....
Bela Fleck & The Flecktones - Massey Hall - 2006


honourable mentions.....
sebadoh - opera house - toronto - 2000
john zorn - guelph - 2008


----------



## ennsgr

Best Show for theatrics and just all around quality:
KTL @ Music Gallery in Toronto

Best Show for just all around rock and roll:
Thrice @ Cowboys in London


----------



## Don Doucette

Had to think this one over for a bit. I'd guess my first concert experience is still my favorite 1974 (I was 8) in Amherst NS at a hockey rink, my friend Jerry and I saw the Stampeders. There's some Canadian content for ya.

2nd was in the early 90's the Hip opened for Blue Rodeo. Cuddy and Keelor weren't speaking to one another at the time so their performance was crap to say the least but Gordo rocked out like a madman and was worth the ticket price. This was a small venue with a stage 12" higher than the floor, I stood about 3 feet away from Gord while he was twitching away on stage.

Wild T and the Spirit was awesome to see in the 90's

Dire Straits was an amazing show to come to Regina. I was working for an arts and entertainment mag as a photographer and I had a photo pass, there was a chain link fence set up 6 feet from the stage, I stood between the fence and the stage for 3 songs. awesome! Of course I almost went deaf walking past the speakers to get there.

Worst concert EVER... EVER!!!! DWIGHT YOAKAM
BORING BORING BORING. ZERO STAGE PRESENCE! kqoct

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman

...bruce springsteen, circa 1980, montreal forum.

he set the bar impossibly high.

-dh


----------



## marcos

*Best concert*

Sly and the Familly Stone,1970 Terre des Hommes Montréal.Waited 2 hours for them but what a show.It was my first concert.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mhammer

david henman said:


> ...bruce springsteen, circa 1980, montreal forum.
> 
> he set the bar impossibly high.
> 
> -dh


And jumped *over* it, landing on his *knees*!:bow:

If it was the tour in support of "The River", I caught the Maple Leaf Gardens show that must have come either just before or just after the Forum. Great great show.


----------



## mhammer

I have to take this opportunity to once again draw people's attention to the Sugarmegs website. This is a huge archive of recorded shows from the last 50 years or so, all available for free download in wma format. Although the site started out as a Deadhead's bootleg trading venue, and still has a disproportionately high percentage of "jam band" shows (phish, moe, Medeski Martin and Wood, Umphreys McGhee, Ratdog, et al), it has expanded to cover a very broad spectrum. Loads of funk, blues, psychedelia, jazz, "classic rock", folk, bluegrass, you name it. From the early days of rock right up to last week. Just finished listening to a Springsteen concert from San Jose that he did a few weeks ago, and a bunch of Neil Young covers by other artists (Matthew Sweet's cover of "Cortez the Killer" rocked).

The quality varies from boomy hissy dubs of something people recorded with their little 3" reel to reel in 1963 to feeds from the mixer or shows recorded from on-air broadcasts using state of the art tech. Since 90-minute shows generally fit into a 35-40meg wma file, the fidelity won't be spectacular, but then how crisp would it be if you were at the club/arena itself? The only real irritants are those cases where someone recorded the show from the audience and you hear incessant drunk talkers throughout. But most shows I've heard don't have that. There is usually a setlist available for each show that may include song lengths and personnel.

Just a great great way to catch up on all those shows you wish you could have seen....if only you lived in those cities, during those years, and had that kind of money! The entire archive can be found by going here:
http://tela.sugarmegs.org/


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Gawd, you couldn't pay me to see Springsteen. I hate him sooo much. Makes me puke just to hear him. The only thing I like was Manfred Manns version of Spirits in the night. But I did like:
Numerous April Wine
Nazareth
Cheap Trick and Kiss
Skynyrd '91
Doobie Bros.
Johnny Winter (had ticket #1, still have the stub)
Edgar Winter and Rick Derringer
Neil Young (with a slew of others including Oasis, Jewel, Screaming trees, Neil blew everyone away IMO)
See Spot Run/Wide Mouth Mason/Big Sugar and GBM
Jeff Healey
David Wilcox
Bachman/Cummings


----------



## Diablo

This thread might be the only place on the internet I have ever been where at 38, I feel young


----------



## davetcan

Well at my age I've seen way too many to remember them all that clearly but three that will always stand out are SRV @ Massey Hall back in 1983 (I think) and McCartney twice in 2007, once at the ACC and then a week or two later @ the Palace in Auburn Hills. McCartney was absolutely amazing both nights. :bow::bow:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Very tough question to answer. There have been a lot of great "shows" and some really great "musical performances". One that stands out for me that fit into both catergories was Prince at Massey Hall several years ago. Absolute stellar musicians and he is true entertainer.

Max Webster - May 20, 1980 Governor Simcoe High School
Triumph - June 7, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Gordon Lightfoot - Sometime in 1980 at Massey Hall
The Cars - Nov 17, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Ted Nugent w/Scorpions - July 16, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Frank Zappa - Nov 11, 1980 Maple Leaf Gardens
Rush - May 9, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Buddy Rich - Sometime in 1981 at Brock University
Barry Manilow - Dec 3, 1981 Maple Leaf Gardens
ELO - Oct 10, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
The Jacksons - Aug 2, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Olivia Newton John 0 Sep 14, 1982 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Chuck Mangione - May 3, 1983 Hamilton Place
Black Sabbath - Aug 24, 1982 CNE
Bruce Springsteen - Sept 25, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Ozzy Osborne - Jan 28, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Darryl Hall & John Oats - July 26, 1983 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Diana Ross - Oct 6, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Bruce Springsteen - July 26, 1984 CNE
Scorpions - June 2, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Frank Zappa - Mar 9, 1988 Shea's Buffalo
Boston - Dec 7, 1988 Copps Coliseum
Robert Palmer - Aug 12, 1991 Ontario Place
Steely Dan - Sept 25, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Billy Joel - Nov 10, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Boston - June 2, 1995 Kingswood
Steely Dan - July 28, 1996 Molson Amphitheatre
Barenaked Ladies - Sep 7, 1996 Brock University
The Smashing Pumpkins - Sep 14, 1996 Maple Leaf Gardens (I lost 20% of my hearing on this night)
The Who - Nov 9, 1996 Marine Midland Arena ( The Complete Quadrophenia Featuring Billy Idol)
Rush - June 17, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
Boston - July 11, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
David Bowie - Sep 27, 1997 The Warehouse
The Rolling Stones - Oct 8, 1997 Rich Stadium
Duran Duran - Nov 16, 1997 The Warehouse
The Rolling Stones - Dec 2, 1997 Pontiac Silverdome
Gary Numan - May 7, 1998 Lee's Palace
Metallica - July 3, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
Page and Plant - Jul 4, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
Metallica - July 12, 1998 Darien Lake
America w/Blood Sweat and Tears - Aug 6, 1998 Pine Knob Music Theater
Van Halen - Aug 26, 1998 Molson Amphiteater
Kiss - Dec 2, 1998 Skydome
Black Sabbath w/Pantera - Feb 9, 1999 Skydome
The Rolling Stones - Feb 25, 1999 Air Canada Center
Blondie - May 16, 1999 Massey Hall
The Cranberries - Aug 27, 1999 Molson Amphitheater
Cher - Jul 19, 1999 Air Canada Center
Alice Cooper - Sep 29, 1999 Massey Hall
Steve Vai - Nov 16, 1999 The Guvernment
BB King - Jan 17, 2000 Massey Hall
Beck - Feb 6, 2000 Maple Leaf Gardens
CSNY - Mar 30, 2000 Air Canada Center
The Smashing Pumpkins - Apr 22, 2000 Mich State Fairgrounds
The Guess Who - Jun 15, 2000 The Molson Amphitheater
The Who - June 27, 2000 The Palace of Auburn Hills
Styx w/Saga - Jul 5, 2000 Hamilton Place
King Crimson - Nov 24, 2000 The Warehouse
G3 - Jul 11, 2001 Massey Hall (Vai, Petrucci, Satriani)
BB King - Jan 17, 2002 Massey hall
Ozzy Osborne - Mar 10, 2002 Copps 
Prince - Jun 15, 2002 Massey Hall
Dream Theater w/Joe Satriani - Aug 31, 2002 Molson Amphitheater
Rolling Stones and friends (SARS) - Jul 30, 2003 Downsview Park
Boston - Aug 24, 2003 Molson Amphitheater
Alice Cooper - Oct 30, 2003 Massey Hall
G3 - Nov 6, 2003 (Vai, Satriani, Malmsteen)
Boston - Jul 21, 2004 Scene Pavilion Cleveland
Boston - Jul 27, 2004 Ford Theater Detroit
Duran Duran - Apr 5, 2005 Air Canada Center
Johnny Winter - Jul 13, 2005 The Opera House
BB King - Mar 24, 2006 Fallsview Casino
Joe Satriani /w Eric Johnson - Apr 12, 2006
Duran Duran - Nov 4, 2006 Seneca Casino
America - Jan 17, 2007 BB Kings NYC
Johnny Winter - Mar 26, 2007 Phoenix Concert Theatre
Buddy Guy - Apr 22, 2007 Hamilton Place
Zappa Plays Zappa - Jul 30, 2007 Hummingbird Center
The Scorpions - Sep 6, 2007 DTE Energy in Detroit
Rush - Sep 22, 2007 ACC
Steve Vai - Sep 23, 2007 Massey Hall
Van Halen - Oct 12, 2007 ACC
Van Halen - Oct 22, 2007 Palace of Auburn Hills
The Police - Nov 8, 2007 ACC
Buddy Guy - Apr 4, 2008 Hamilton Place
Blue Peter – May 30, 2008 Lee’s Palace
Blondie – Jun 12, 2008 Casino Rama
Steely Dan – Jul 4, 2008 Casino Rama
Rush – Jul 9, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
The Eagles – Jul 21, 2008 ACC
Boston – Jul 30, 2008 Casino Rama
Journey – Sep 5, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
The B-52’s – Sep 25, 2008 Casino Rama
Alice Cooper – Oct 6, 2008 Hamilton Place
Zappa Plays Zappa – Oct 23, 2008 The Mod Club
Roger Hodgson – Mar 7, 2009 Avalon Ballroom
Chuck Mangione – Mar 22, 2009 Brock U
Johnny Winter – Apr 8, 2009 Phoenix Concert Theatre


----------



## Starbuck

GuitarsCanada said:


> Very tough question to answer. There have been a lot of great "shows" and some really great "musical performances". One that stands out for me that fit into both catergories was Prince at Massey Hall several years ago. Absolute stellar musicians and he is true entertainer.
> 
> Max Webster - May 20, 1980 Governor Simcoe High School
> Triumph - June 7, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Gordon Lightfoot - Sometime in 1980 at Massey Hall
> The Cars - Nov 17, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Ted Nugent w/Scorpions - July 16, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Frank Zappa - Nov 11, 1980 Maple Leaf Gardens
> Rush - May 9, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Buddy Rich - Sometime in 1981 at Brock University
> Barry Manilow - Dec 3, 1981 Maple Leaf Gardens
> ELO - Oct 10, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> The Jacksons - Aug 2, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Olivia Newton John 0 Sep 14, 1982 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Chuck Mangione - May 3, 1983 Hamilton Place
> Black Sabbath - Aug 24, 1982 CNE
> Bruce Springsteen - Sept 25, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Ozzy Osborne - Jan 28, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Darryl Hall & John Oats - July 26, 1983 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Diana Ross - Oct 6, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Bruce Springsteen - July 26, 1984 CNE
> Scorpions - June 2, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Frank Zappa - Mar 9, 1988 Shea's Buffalo
> Boston - Dec 7, 1988 Copps Coliseum
> Robert Palmer - Aug 12, 1991 Ontario Place
> Steely Dan - Sept 25, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Billy Joel - Nov 10, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Boston - June 2, 1995 Kingswood
> Steely Dan - July 28, 1996 Molson Amphitheatre
> Barenaked Ladies - Sep 7, 1996 Brock University
> The Smashing Pumpkins - Sep 14, 1996 Maple Leaf Gardens (I lost 20% of my hearing on this night)
> The Who - Nov 9, 1996 Marine Midland Arena ( The Complete Quadrophenia Featuring Billy Idol)
> Rush - June 17, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
> Boston - July 11, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
> David Bowie - Sep 27, 1997 The Warehouse
> The Rolling Stones - Oct 8, 1997 Rich Stadium
> Duran Duran - Nov 16, 1997 The Warehouse
> The Rolling Stones - Dec 2, 1997 Pontiac Silverdome
> Gary Numan - May 7, 1998 Lee's Palace
> Metallica - July 3, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
> Page and Plant - Jul 4, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
> Metallica - July 12, 1998 Darien Lake
> America w/Blood Sweat and Tears - Aug 6, 1998 Pine Knob Music Theater
> Van Halen - Aug 26, 1998 Molson Amphiteater
> Kiss - Dec 2, 1998 Skydome
> Black Sabbath w/Pantera - Feb 9, 1999 Skydome
> The Rolling Stones - Feb 25, 1999 Air Canada Center
> Blondie - May 16, 1999 Massey Hall
> The Cranberries - Aug 27, 1999 Molson Amphitheater
> Cher - Jul 19, 1999 Air Canada Center
> Alice Cooper - Sep 29, 1999 Massey Hall
> Steve Vai - Nov 16, 1999 The Guvernment
> BB King - Jan 17, 2000 Massey Hall
> Beck - Feb 6, 2000 Maple Leaf Gardens
> CSNY - Mar 30, 2000 Air Canada Center
> The Smashing Pumpkins - Apr 22, 2000 Mich State Fairgrounds
> The Guess Who - Jun 15, 2000 The Molson Amphitheater
> The Who - June 27, 2000 The Palace of Auburn Hills
> Styx w/Saga - Jul 5, 2000 Hamilton Place
> King Crimson - Nov 24, 2000 The Warehouse
> G3 - Jul 11, 2001 Massey Hall (Vai, Petrucci, Satriani)
> BB King - Jan 17, 2002 Massey hall
> Ozzy Osborne - Mar 10, 2002 Copps
> Prince - Jun 15, 2002 Massey Hall
> Dream Theater w/Joe Satriani - Aug 31, 2002 Molson Amphitheater
> Rolling Stones and friends (SARS) - Jul 30, 2003 Downsview Park
> Boston - Aug 24, 2003 Molson Amphitheater
> Alice Cooper - Oct 30, 2003 Massey Hall
> G3 - Nov 6, 2003 (Vai, Satriani, Malmsteen)
> Boston - Jul 21, 2004 Scene Pavilion Cleveland
> Boston - Jul 27, 2004 Ford Theater Detroit
> Duran Duran - Apr 5, 2005 Air Canada Center
> Johnny Winter - Jul 13, 2005 The Opera House
> BB King - Mar 24, 2006 Fallsview Casino
> Joe Satriani /w Eric Johnson - Apr 12, 2006
> Duran Duran - Nov 4, 2006 Seneca Casino
> America - Jan 17, 2007 BB Kings NYC
> Johnny Winter - Mar 26, 2007 Phoenix Concert Theatre
> Buddy Guy - Apr 22, 2007 Hamilton Place
> Zappa Plays Zappa - Jul 30, 2007 Hummingbird Center
> The Scorpions - Sep 6, 2007 DTE Energy in Detroit
> Rush - Sep 22, 2007 ACC
> Steve Vai - Sep 23, 2007 Massey Hall
> Van Halen - Oct 12, 2007 ACC
> Van Halen - Oct 22, 2007 Palace of Auburn Hills
> The Police - Nov 8, 2007 ACC
> Buddy Guy - Apr 4, 2008 Hamilton Place
> Blue Peter – May 30, 2008 Lee’s Palace
> Blondie – Jun 12, 2008 Casino Rama
> Steely Dan – Jul 4, 2008 Casino Rama
> Rush – Jul 9, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
> The Eagles – Jul 21, 2008 ACC
> Boston – Jul 30, 2008 Casino Rama
> Journey – Sep 5, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
> The B-52’s – Sep 25, 2008 Casino Rama
> Alice Cooper – Oct 6, 2008 Hamilton Place
> Zappa Plays Zappa – Oct 23, 2008 The Mod Club
> Roger Hodgson – Mar 7, 2009 Avalon Ballroom
> Chuck Mangione – Mar 22, 2009 Brock U
> Johnny Winter – Apr 8, 2009 Phoenix Concert Theatre


The only word that comes to mind is.... Wow. :bow:


----------



## Guest

GuitarsCanada said:


> Frank Zappa - Nov 11, 1980 Maple Leaf Gardens


Did he say 'sit down. this is not a bay city rollers concert',
or am I thinking a different year?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> Did he say 'sit down. this is not a bay city rollers concert',
> or am I thinking a different year?


He may have, that was a long time ago. What I remember the most from that show was him grabbing his conducting baton and leading the band for a good 30 minutes. When I seen him at Shea's it was during an election year and he came out early, set up a table on stage and had people come up and register to vote.


----------



## mario

There are a lot of great shows mentioned here...some I went to. But the ones that stand out in my now foggy mind are...

Rory Gallagher-1984 or '85 at Harpos, Detroit, MI
SRV-1983-Concert Hall,Toronto, ON
Jethro Tull-1978, MLG, Toronto, ON
ZZ Top (Deguello Tour)-Both back in '79, Toronto(MLG) and Detroit(Cobo Hall)
Fabulous Thunderbirds- 1983....in a long forgotten bar on Queens St., Toronto called the Holiday
J Geils Band-1979, Cobo Hall, Detroit, MI
Every Jeff Beck and Frank Zappa concert I saw!


----------



## octofour

For me it would be the Neverender series that coheed and cambria did back in October


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> Very tough question to answer. There have been a lot of great "shows" and some really great "musical performances". One that stands out for me that fit into both catergories was Prince at Massey Hall several years ago. Absolute stellar musicians and he is true entertainer.
> 
> Max Webster - May 20, 1980 Governor Simcoe High School
> Triumph - June 7, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Gordon Lightfoot - Sometime in 1980 at Massey Hall
> The Cars - Nov 17, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Ted Nugent w/Scorpions - July 16, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Frank Zappa - Nov 11, 1980 Maple Leaf Gardens
> Rush - May 9, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Buddy Rich - Sometime in 1981 at Brock University
> Barry Manilow - Dec 3, 1981 Maple Leaf Gardens
> ELO - Oct 10, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> The Jacksons - Aug 2, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Olivia Newton John 0 Sep 14, 1982 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Chuck Mangione - May 3, 1983 Hamilton Place
> Black Sabbath - Aug 24, 1982 CNE
> Bruce Springsteen - Sept 25, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Ozzy Osborne - Jan 28, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Darryl Hall & John Oats - July 26, 1983 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Diana Ross - Oct 6, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Bruce Springsteen - July 26, 1984 CNE
> Scorpions - June 2, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Frank Zappa - Mar 9, 1988 Shea's Buffalo
> Boston - Dec 7, 1988 Copps Coliseum
> Robert Palmer - Aug 12, 1991 Ontario Place
> Steely Dan - Sept 25, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Billy Joel - Nov 10, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Boston - June 2, 1995 Kingswood
> Steely Dan - July 28, 1996 Molson Amphitheatre
> Barenaked Ladies - Sep 7, 1996 Brock University
> The Smashing Pumpkins - Sep 14, 1996 Maple Leaf Gardens (I lost 20% of my hearing on this night)
> The Who - Nov 9, 1996 Marine Midland Arena ( The Complete Quadrophenia Featuring Billy Idol)
> Rush - June 17, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
> Boston - July 11, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
> David Bowie - Sep 27, 1997 The Warehouse
> The Rolling Stones - Oct 8, 1997 Rich Stadium
> Duran Duran - Nov 16, 1997 The Warehouse
> The Rolling Stones - Dec 2, 1997 Pontiac Silverdome
> Gary Numan - May 7, 1998 Lee's Palace
> Metallica - July 3, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
> Page and Plant - Jul 4, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
> Metallica - July 12, 1998 Darien Lake
> America w/Blood Sweat and Tears - Aug 6, 1998 Pine Knob Music Theater
> Van Halen - Aug 26, 1998 Molson Amphiteater
> Kiss - Dec 2, 1998 Skydome
> Black Sabbath w/Pantera - Feb 9, 1999 Skydome
> The Rolling Stones - Feb 25, 1999 Air Canada Center
> Blondie - May 16, 1999 Massey Hall
> The Cranberries - Aug 27, 1999 Molson Amphitheater
> Cher - Jul 19, 1999 Air Canada Center
> Alice Cooper - Sep 29, 1999 Massey Hall
> Steve Vai - Nov 16, 1999 The Guvernment
> BB King - Jan 17, 2000 Massey Hall
> Beck - Feb 6, 2000 Maple Leaf Gardens
> CSNY - Mar 30, 2000 Air Canada Center
> The Smashing Pumpkins - Apr 22, 2000 Mich State Fairgrounds
> The Guess Who - Jun 15, 2000 The Molson Amphitheater
> The Who - June 27, 2000 The Palace of Auburn Hills
> Styx w/Saga - Jul 5, 2000 Hamilton Place
> King Crimson - Nov 24, 2000 The Warehouse
> G3 - Jul 11, 2001 Massey Hall (Vai, Petrucci, Satriani)
> BB King - Jan 17, 2002 Massey hall
> Ozzy Osborne - Mar 10, 2002 Copps
> Prince - Jun 15, 2002 Massey Hall
> Dream Theater w/Joe Satriani - Aug 31, 2002 Molson Amphitheater
> Rolling Stones and friends (SARS) - Jul 30, 2003 Downsview Park
> Boston - Aug 24, 2003 Molson Amphitheater
> Alice Cooper - Oct 30, 2003 Massey Hall
> G3 - Nov 6, 2003 (Vai, Satriani, Malmsteen)
> Boston - Jul 21, 2004 Scene Pavilion Cleveland
> Boston - Jul 27, 2004 Ford Theater Detroit
> Duran Duran - Apr 5, 2005 Air Canada Center
> Johnny Winter - Jul 13, 2005 The Opera House
> BB King - Mar 24, 2006 Fallsview Casino
> Joe Satriani /w Eric Johnson - Apr 12, 2006
> Duran Duran - Nov 4, 2006 Seneca Casino
> America - Jan 17, 2007 BB Kings NYC
> Johnny Winter - Mar 26, 2007 Phoenix Concert Theatre
> Buddy Guy - Apr 22, 2007 Hamilton Place
> Zappa Plays Zappa - Jul 30, 2007 Hummingbird Center
> The Scorpions - Sep 6, 2007 DTE Energy in Detroit
> Rush - Sep 22, 2007 ACC
> Steve Vai - Sep 23, 2007 Massey Hall
> Van Halen - Oct 12, 2007 ACC
> Van Halen - Oct 22, 2007 Palace of Auburn Hills
> The Police - Nov 8, 2007 ACC
> Buddy Guy - Apr 4, 2008 Hamilton Place
> Blue Peter – May 30, 2008 Lee’s Palace
> Blondie – Jun 12, 2008 Casino Rama
> Steely Dan – Jul 4, 2008 Casino Rama
> Rush – Jul 9, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
> The Eagles – Jul 21, 2008 ACC
> Boston – Jul 30, 2008 Casino Rama
> Journey – Sep 5, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
> The B-52’s – Sep 25, 2008 Casino Rama
> Alice Cooper – Oct 6, 2008 Hamilton Place
> Zappa Plays Zappa – Oct 23, 2008 The Mod Club
> Roger Hodgson – Mar 7, 2009 Avalon Ballroom
> Chuck Mangione – Mar 22, 2009 Brock U
> Johnny Winter – Apr 8, 2009 Phoenix Concert Theatre


You should get out more! :smile:


----------



## Luke98

GuitarsCanada said:


> Very tough question to answer. There have been a lot of great "shows" and some really great "musical performances". One that stands out for me that fit into both catergories was Prince at Massey Hall several years ago. Absolute stellar musicians and he is true entertainer.
> 
> Max Webster - May 20, 1980 Governor Simcoe High School
> Triumph - June 7, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Gordon Lightfoot - Sometime in 1980 at Massey Hall
> The Cars - Nov 17, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Ted Nugent w/Scorpions - July 16, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Frank Zappa - Nov 11, 1980 Maple Leaf Gardens
> Rush - May 9, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Buddy Rich - Sometime in 1981 at Brock University
> Barry Manilow - Dec 3, 1981 Maple Leaf Gardens
> ELO - Oct 10, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> The Jacksons - Aug 2, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Olivia Newton John 0 Sep 14, 1982 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Chuck Mangione - May 3, 1983 Hamilton Place
> Black Sabbath - Aug 24, 1982 CNE
> Bruce Springsteen - Sept 25, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Ozzy Osborne - Jan 28, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Darryl Hall & John Oats - July 26, 1983 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Diana Ross - Oct 6, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Bruce Springsteen - July 26, 1984 CNE
> Scorpions - June 2, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Frank Zappa - Mar 9, 1988 Shea's Buffalo
> Boston - Dec 7, 1988 Copps Coliseum
> Robert Palmer - Aug 12, 1991 Ontario Place
> Steely Dan - Sept 25, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Billy Joel - Nov 10, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
> Boston - June 2, 1995 Kingswood
> Steely Dan - July 28, 1996 Molson Amphitheatre
> Barenaked Ladies - Sep 7, 1996 Brock University
> The Smashing Pumpkins - Sep 14, 1996 Maple Leaf Gardens (I lost 20% of my hearing on this night)
> The Who - Nov 9, 1996 Marine Midland Arena ( The Complete Quadrophenia Featuring Billy Idol)
> Rush - June 17, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
> Boston - July 11, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theater
> David Bowie - Sep 27, 1997 The Warehouse
> The Rolling Stones - Oct 8, 1997 Rich Stadium
> Duran Duran - Nov 16, 1997 The Warehouse
> The Rolling Stones - Dec 2, 1997 Pontiac Silverdome
> Gary Numan - May 7, 1998 Lee's Palace
> Metallica - July 3, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
> Page and Plant - Jul 4, 1998 Molson Amphitheater
> Metallica - July 12, 1998 Darien Lake
> America w/Blood Sweat and Tears - Aug 6, 1998 Pine Knob Music Theater
> Van Halen - Aug 26, 1998 Molson Amphiteater
> Kiss - Dec 2, 1998 Skydome
> Black Sabbath w/Pantera - Feb 9, 1999 Skydome
> The Rolling Stones - Feb 25, 1999 Air Canada Center
> Blondie - May 16, 1999 Massey Hall
> The Cranberries - Aug 27, 1999 Molson Amphitheater
> Cher - Jul 19, 1999 Air Canada Center
> Alice Cooper - Sep 29, 1999 Massey Hall
> Steve Vai - Nov 16, 1999 The Guvernment
> BB King - Jan 17, 2000 Massey Hall
> Beck - Feb 6, 2000 Maple Leaf Gardens
> CSNY - Mar 30, 2000 Air Canada Center
> The Smashing Pumpkins - Apr 22, 2000 Mich State Fairgrounds
> The Guess Who - Jun 15, 2000 The Molson Amphitheater
> The Who - June 27, 2000 The Palace of Auburn Hills
> Styx w/Saga - Jul 5, 2000 Hamilton Place
> King Crimson - Nov 24, 2000 The Warehouse
> G3 - Jul 11, 2001 Massey Hall (Vai, Petrucci, Satriani)
> BB King - Jan 17, 2002 Massey hall
> Ozzy Osborne - Mar 10, 2002 Copps
> Prince - Jun 15, 2002 Massey Hall
> Dream Theater w/Joe Satriani - Aug 31, 2002 Molson Amphitheater
> Rolling Stones and friends (SARS) - Jul 30, 2003 Downsview Park
> Boston - Aug 24, 2003 Molson Amphitheater
> Alice Cooper - Oct 30, 2003 Massey Hall
> G3 - Nov 6, 2003 (Vai, Satriani, Malmsteen)
> Boston - Jul 21, 2004 Scene Pavilion Cleveland
> Boston - Jul 27, 2004 Ford Theater Detroit
> Duran Duran - Apr 5, 2005 Air Canada Center
> Johnny Winter - Jul 13, 2005 The Opera House
> BB King - Mar 24, 2006 Fallsview Casino
> Joe Satriani /w Eric Johnson - Apr 12, 2006
> Duran Duran - Nov 4, 2006 Seneca Casino
> America - Jan 17, 2007 BB Kings NYC
> Johnny Winter - Mar 26, 2007 Phoenix Concert Theatre
> Buddy Guy - Apr 22, 2007 Hamilton Place
> Zappa Plays Zappa - Jul 30, 2007 Hummingbird Center
> The Scorpions - Sep 6, 2007 DTE Energy in Detroit
> Rush - Sep 22, 2007 ACC
> Steve Vai - Sep 23, 2007 Massey Hall
> Van Halen - Oct 12, 2007 ACC
> Van Halen - Oct 22, 2007 Palace of Auburn Hills
> The Police - Nov 8, 2007 ACC
> Buddy Guy - Apr 4, 2008 Hamilton Place
> Blue Peter – May 30, 2008 Lee’s Palace
> Blondie – Jun 12, 2008 Casino Rama
> Steely Dan – Jul 4, 2008 Casino Rama
> Rush – Jul 9, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
> The Eagles – Jul 21, 2008 ACC
> Boston – Jul 30, 2008 Casino Rama
> Journey – Sep 5, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre
> The B-52’s – Sep 25, 2008 Casino Rama
> Alice Cooper – Oct 6, 2008 Hamilton Place
> Zappa Plays Zappa – Oct 23, 2008 The Mod Club
> Roger Hodgson – Mar 7, 2009 Avalon Ballroom
> Chuck Mangione – Mar 22, 2009 Brock U
> Johnny Winter – Apr 8, 2009 Phoenix Concert Theatre


Scott, something tells me you're a Boston fan...

Awesome list.


----------



## cheezyridr

i don't even remember all the bands i've seen live. 

best concert? probably aerosmith - who i don't really like - but put on a great live show. very tight, great sound, no b.s. just music. 
bonus - axel rose got punched in the face and then booed off the stage. 
unfortunatly my buddy wouldn't let me go home without my g/f.

if not that, then maybe judas priest/megadeth/yngwie malmsteen's rising force/dokken/some local band i don't remember who they were.
saw an awesome karate fight in the crowd. 

tomorrow i might have a different answer to the same question.


----------



## Stonesy

Rolling Stones in 1981 at Rich Stadium, general admission. It was a gas, gas, gas.


----------



## EchoWD40

Rolling Rock in Pennsylvania with STP. Probably the most awesome show i have ever been to, the entire crowd was singing and cheering the entire time. Nothing i have been to came even close. 
Amazing show.


----------



## Rick31797

Def Leppard in the round ( Adrenalize) Ottawa civic centre.. amazing...


----------



## al3d

Iron Maiden Power Slave Tour and Dio his second Album tour..


----------



## Mooh

*Roy Buchanan*/Soft Machine/James Gang in Ottawa 1974. Went to see the James Gang but was totally blown away by Buchanan. Changed my way of thinking about rock/blues/country/performance/style.

*Plant/Page* at the SkyDome. Page was pretty laid back until _Since I've Been Loving You_ my favourite all time rock song. I almost lost control of my functions.

*Lunasa* at the Goderich Celtic Festival. Traditional music with rock attitude and drive.

Other notables: Oscar Peterson (solo), The Creeking Tree String Quartet, Das Macht Show, Bruce Cockburn (band and solo, including a labour rally), Simon Mayor, Don Ross, Pierre Bensusan, Tony McManus, Peter Finger, Dan Crary.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Luke98 said:


> Scott, something tells me you're a Boston fan...
> 
> Awesome list.


Correct Sir, they have and probably always will be my favorite band. I worship Tom Scholz not only for the music but all he did with Rockman and creating that sound that cannot be duplicated anywhere with any device. I would never miss a swing through this area.


----------



## Bruiser

*Top Shows*

I'd have to go with

1. Satriani Flying in a Blue Dream at Massey.... Nothing really to say here. In his prime, was totally blown away
2. Triumph Thunder 7... Scored good ticks from Q107, couldn't get the nite off from my after school job at Home Hardware so I just called up and quit. 1st of 2 nites, Emmett breaks a string during his solo and does the old 'slide me another guitar between my legs' routine, didn't miss a pulloff. A true Canadian master of the instrument.
3. Van Halen 2007 ACC. Just because... DLR... nuff said.

B


----------



## Nohtanhoj

John Mayer live in Toronto. I haven't seen any classic artist concerts, so I'm picking from a short list.


----------



## eric_b

I'm not sure if it was the "best" concert out of the many I was at over the years, but the one that impressed me the most was Zeppelin in '75, when they were promoting Physical Graffiti before it was actually available.


----------



## Starbuck

You know I always love these threads. But yeah I have a failry long list and like most of you the ticket stubbs to back it up. Like cheezy said, ask me tomorrow it may be different. Me too, but if I thought about my "most popular answer" it would likely be Tom Petty, good tunes, good vibe, and _they really dug it too_


----------



## Luke98

I've only been to one concert so far, Virgin Music Festival in Halifax.
12 hours on my feet sober, and it was still a good time.


----------



## Samsquantch

Pink Floyd in Toronto on the Division Bell tour 1994. :rockon2::bow:


----------



## snacker

NIN - hamilton, 2008
WILCO - hamilton - last night


----------



## Flash

Radiohead!
their In Rainbows tour. it was amazing


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------

